# Blacklight LED Spots



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Why not just use something like this? http://www.goldengadgets.com/l-48fuv-48-uv-led-flood-light.html


----------



## JediKnight2 (Jul 24, 2013)

I know it's not wise to upset a Wookie...but mostly because of the cost of it and I couldn't find any rated for outdoor applications...I do have some stick in the dirt spot bases...but would probably need to do what someone else did here and put a soda bottle over it to waterproof it.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

chewbacca...just bought some LED spots...great deal for $3.99 (spirit I think @ $12)


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

JediKnight2 said:


> I know it's not wise to upset a Wookie...but mostly because of the cost of it and I couldn't find any rated for outdoor applications...I do have some stick in the dirt spot bases...but would probably need to do what someone else did here and put a soda bottle over it to waterproof it.


No problem, I haven't ripped anyone's arm off in years. Waterproofing isn't the first thing that comes to mind for me, we've got a desert climate here. I'd just plug it into a GFCI outlet and forget about it. Besides I didn't think 14 bucks for a 48 LED light was that bad.


----------



## JediKnight2 (Jul 24, 2013)

Not a bad price at all!

Our motto in NC is...if you don't like the weather...give it a minute.


----------



## ThakingDbb (Aug 27, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> chewbacca...just bought some LED spots...great deal for $3.99 (spirit I think @ $12)


Ummm where did you get them for 3.99 cause I will kill to buy the.....KILL


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

ThakingDbb said:


> Ummm where did you get them for 3.99 cause I will kill to buy the.....KILL


These are the one spirit has - but these are cheap! http://www.goldengadgets.com/l-18s-18-led-spot-light-white-red-blue-green-orange.html


----------



## JediKnight2 (Jul 24, 2013)

I got everything put together using 5 of these http://lighthouseleds.com/10mm-led-uv-purple-ultra-bright-5-000-mcd.html in each spotlight. Using two of them, one on the ground and one from the gutter pointing down, I think it will do what I need it to. Here is a video using one just so I could see what it would look like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkCLvAkWi9w


----------



## uknow (Sep 6, 2010)

The link Chewbacca posted is dead.The uv led floodlight that was qriginally posted when I ordered is no longer available.When I originally ordered the description was for a 48 led uv floodlight,What I received was what they described as a high intensity led uv light.Not a flood light and only three led.When I called their customer no service line.Their line was ,it was an upgrade from the light I purchased.The light they sent me was a better more expensive light.The light they sent me is ok,but still not what I ordered.I am less than satisfied.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

uknow said:


> The link Chewbacca posted is dead.The uv led floodlight that was qriginally posted when I ordered is no longer available.When I originally ordered the description was for a 48 led uv floodlight,What I received was what they described as a high intensity led uv light.Not a flood light and only three led.When I called their customer no service line.Their line was ,it was an upgrade from the light I purchased.The light they sent me was a better more expensive light.The light they sent me is ok,but still not what I ordered.I am less than satisfied.


is this the light they sent you







if so, and if it really is a 365nm wavelength, then you got a real black light and not a purple light ... most black light leds have a wavelength that is too long ... a real black light should appear to be very dim and the item that is neon/fluorescent/glow in the dark/ should appear to be bright

btw, they're asking for $79.99 for this light ... real black light leds are expensive ... :-(

amk


----------

